# Deep Tracks - Pink Floyd - "The Wall" - Part Two - (Sides Three & Four)



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

View attachment 107727


There is *No Limit* to the number of selections allowed for this particular poll.

Note: There are *two separate polls* for this release - "*Part One*" (Sides 1 & 2) and "*Part Two*" - (Sides 3 & 4).

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Pink Floyd - "The Wall" - Part Two - (Sides Three & Four)


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

"*Hey You*" -






"*Is There Anybody Out There?*" -






"*Nobody Home*" -






"*Vera*" -






"*Bring The Boys Back Home*" -






"*Comfortably Numb*" -






"*The Show Must Go On*" -






"*In The Flesh*" -






"*Run Like Hell*" -






"*Waiting For The Worms*" -






"*Stop*" -






"*The Trial*" -






"*Outside The Wall*" -


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I had to just vote for all of them, but the entirety of side 3 is my favorite part of the album. I prefer to rank the sides rather than tracks, from favorite to least favorite would be 3, 2, 4, 1.

I have this on vinyl, maybe a pretty old version. I think "Pink Floyd The Wall" on the front is an eyesore, so I'm glad I have the minimalist cover that's just "the wall" in question, then inside the gatefold has some very interesting and strange art.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Too much radio play for this album. I rarely listen to it. But I admire Roger Waters for his ability to write simple but powerful songs. And of course the album production is first rate. But that year of 1979 marked the end of a remarkable era in rock music. Somehow the florescent colors and zingy new wave music of the 80s just didn't do it for me. I defected to the jazz and classical world at that point.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

starthrower said:


> But that year of 1979 marked the end of a remarkable era in rock music. Somehow the florescent colors and zingy new wave music of the 80s just didn't do it for me.


In terms of popular music I agree with this. The '80s seemed like a dark age of rock music, but I think it came back in the '90s. Not really the popular stuff though. From the '90s onward I think you have look harder to find good rock music (or really any genre) but I have found a lot. To me it seems like the most talented and creative people are making super intense metal and punk (not like "heavy metal" and "punk rock"), but there's also some nice light rock like midwest emo. Also I think Radiohead is a bit of an outlier being both talented and popular. Same with The Flaming Lips too.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I had a great time in the 80s discovering new music but it wasn't in the pop/rock world. Luckily we had great jazz and classical radio stations in my town playing tons of great stuff. The only "rock" artist I followed was Zappa. But I was a prog head in the 70s listening to Floyd, Yes, ELP, Tull, Genesis, etc, and I still love that stuff.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I do like Hey You, and Goodbye Blue Sky from The Wall.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Too much radio play for this album. I rarely listen to it. But I admire Roger Waters for his ability to write simple but powerful songs. And of course the album production is first rate. But that year of 1979 marked the end of a remarkable era in rock music. Somehow the florescent colors and zingy new wave music of the 80s just didn't do it for me. I defected to the jazz and classical world at that point.


The end of the 1970s also saw Led Zeppelin's final effort, the waning of disco, the beginnings of the fragmentation of punk; a definite sense of _fin de siècle_ in hindsight. The 1980s were not everybody's cup of tea, often regarded as a musical wasteland, yet it certainly was, by its very position in time, the breeding ground for the music to come in the 1990s: alternative, grunge, the explosion of women rockers. Since I find treasure almost everywhere, I relish the 1980s also, as overflowing with excellent pop, dance, and New Wave artists and music. Maybe not the seventies, but Madonna, Billy Idol, and Journey continue to please, making me again grateful that I have escaped the nightmare of popular music anhedonia.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I think there was more than a whiff of post-punk acerbity to some of the music on _The Wall_ which I think has made it age quite well. _Comfortably Numb_ is of course a great song, but I imagine a lot of fans especially liked it because it sounded like the 70s Floyd that they were used to and didn't want to let go of.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Fredx2098 said:


> I had to just vote for all of them, but the entirety of side 3 is my favorite part of the album. I prefer to rank the sides rather than tracks, from favorite to least favorite would be 3, 2, 4, 1.
> 
> _I have this on vinyl, maybe a pretty old version. I think "Pink Floyd The Wall" on the front is an eyesore, so I'm glad I have the minimalist cover that's just "the wall" in question, then inside the gatefold has some very interesting and strange art_.


If I remember correctly the original vinyl release had a transparent sticker with the script in black which could easily be peeled off, thus leaving the 'bricks' cover unadorned.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> If I remember correctly the original vinyl release had a transparent sticker with the script in black which could easily be peeled off, thus leaving the 'bricks' cover unadorned.


A detailed article on the cover -

https://www.loudersound.com/features/pink-floyd-the-wall-album-cover-gerald-scarfe-interview

Some highlights...

Artist Gerald Scarfe on the iconic sleeve that was a "doddle" to create...

"From my point of view, it was a happy arrangement," Scarfe says of working onThe Wall sleeve, "because Roger in no way tried to impose himself on my work. He had the philosophy that if you employ an artist, you don't try to change what he does. We were working in separate fields - music and art - and yet the two helped one another. He saw the whole sleeve as being designed by me, but it was Roger's idea from the beginning that it should be a blank wall."

Creating the brick background was simple enough for an artist of Scarfe's skill.
"The cover didn't take long," he laughs. "It's just a grid, really. But we tried it in various different ways: there were dark black lines, there were soft grey line, big bricks, small bricks.

"The writing on the front was just written by me, very quickly," he continues. "I think I would have done it with a little more panache these days. We were actually worried about blemishing the purity of the cover, and almost wanted not to have a logo on the front. But the commercial decision was that nobody would know what the album was, *so the logo was put on a separate piece of cellophane inside the shrink-wrap. Pace you opened it, the logo fell off and you had a pure-white album."
*

A picture of the inner gatefold -

View attachment 107744


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I still have my LP I bought in 1980, I was 15. Back then I listened to The Wall over and over. I was a shy child who liked to wall himself off from the world, at the time the album was all about me. Now I rarely listen to it, and I prefer listening to other Pink Floyd albums. There is some good music on the album, it's a solid concept album. In the Flesh, Another Brick, Comfortably Numb are all good tunes.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A strong album, even though I prefer Wish you were here, Dark side of the moon, Meddle, and Animals over it. Comfortably numb is one of their best songs.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> Maybe not the seventies, but Madonna, Billy Idol, and Journey continue to please, making me again grateful that I have escaped the nightmare of popular music anhedonia.


I don't know if I suffer from anhedonia (I had to look it up) but I doubt this music was produced for any other reason than getting on the charts. Billy Idol on the radio is serviceable for racing down the highway on a summer day. But I never bought these types of records for any kind of serious listening.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^You are heir to my past back-and-forths with Casebearer (where is Casebearer?) over 1980s rock and pop. He found nothing to like; I as usual found much to please my debased and plebeian taste . I could have mentioned The Smiths, R.E.M., and Kate Bush instead of Madonna, Billy Idol, and Journey, but I was on a fishing expedition to see what (or who) was aswim. The aim of popular music is to please many ears and to make a dollar or two while at it. Getting on the charts is the happy byproduct. But whatever listening I do is always serious; I just have low standards, for which I am eternally grateful .


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

starthrower said:


> ...But that year of 1979 marked the end of a remarkable era in rock music. Somehow the florescent colors and zingy new wave music of the 80s just didn't do it for me. I defected to the jazz and classical world at that point.


The late '70s and early '80s 'punk' thing was a very destructive force in popular music, in my opinion. Creators of great music (and great lyrics) such as the likes of Pink Floyd were described as 'rock dinosaurs' and publicly had their musical credibility rubbished in preference to the 2-chord _fff_ electric guitar sound which, in a sense, was little more than '70s Status Quo with swearing, spitting and safety pins.
Luckilly the '80s still had something to deliver and I enjoyed the growth of the band Marillion until their front man 'Fish' had an ego-overdrive and left the band which sent both down very different paths. Meanwhile, of course, Phil Collins was leading 70's supergroup Genesis to become a middle-aged-mum's pop band; but that's a whole other story.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

techniquest said:


> The late '70s and early '80s 'punk' thing was a very destructive force in popular music, in my opinion.... *little more than '70s Status Quo with swearing, spitting and safety pins....
> *


Please do not make the "punk" thing sound any more attractive than it already is as we have had problems in the past and are currently experiencing even more on this forum with people (it's actually only one person) who spitefully and vindictively glorify such music.

There is a forum member here (I can't name him because it is a violation of the Terms of Service) who has actually created a thread entitled "Celtic Music - Contemporary & Rock & Punk & Metal & More" in which he posts "Celtic Punk" videos such as "I Hope They Sell Beer In Hell" by the punk band "Mr. Irish Ba$tard"... He has also been known to do so in other threads... and he won't stop posting "What's So Funny 'Bout Peace, Love, and Understanding" even though he has done so almost a hundred times already and everyone but him is thoroughly sick to death of hearing it....

Don't feed the trolls...

- Syd






And don't even mention "What's So Funny 'Bout Peace, Love, and Understanding?" - or else he'll just play it again...






Amend that phrase "Don't feed the trolls" to include the sentence "and especially don't give them anything to drink"...

Thanks!

- Syd


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't see the relevance in anything you've said; but in your selective quoting, you've completely missed the point. What a way to kill your own thread.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Re Strange Magic 

In my own case I was preoccupied with other music. Jazz, jazz/rock, and classical along with contemporary acoustic string music. But a year earlier in '79 it was Floyd, Tull, Kansas, etc...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

Some people can carry their past with them and others need to jettison every previous memory that they have...

Some people just need to keep moving relentlessly forward... It's the journey not the destination.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

techniquest said:


> I must remember to ignore any future threads you post.


Seriously, good luck with that one - take a look at the first three pages of "Non Classical Music" and see whose name appears...

The best advice that I can give you is to just add my name to your "Ignore" list because if you're not open-minded and have the appropriate sense of humour you may find my posts and threads to be a bit of a trial...

Even those who are open-minded and have a sense of humour find my posts and threads to be a bit of a trial... at times... not always.... just "at times"...

They have an awfull bad case of hermanshermitsophobia here and I find them to be just as much of a trial as they find me... at times... not always... just "at times"...

- Syd


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

Just giving it a bump to tie it to the second one...


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Seriously, good luck with that one - take a look at the first three pages of "Non Classical Music" and see whose name appears...
> 
> The best advice that I can give you is to just add my name to your "Ignore" list because if you're not open-minded and have the appropriate sense of humour you may find my posts and threads to be a bit of a trial...
> 
> ...


Yaaawwwnn!

(Ooops - where are my manners?)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

techniquest said:


> Yaaawwwnn!
> 
> (*Ooops - where are my manners?*)


Your guess is as good as mine...

As the OP, this thread, like all of the others that I create is an officially declared "No Snark Zone" in which everyone is welcome to participate and to agree or disagree with one another as vigorously as they wish provided that they always remain "polite, respectful, and civil" towards one another in keeping with the actual Terms of Service which they agreed to upon signing up.

If being "polite, respectful, and civil" is something that you have difficulties with then perhaps in the future you might want to avoid any threads that I create as I do actually ensure that the rules and regulations of the Terms of Service are rigorously enforced and that all discourse actually is "polite, respectful, and civil".

- Syd


----------

